# Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow"



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

I wonder if this forum will be around in 10 years.
I was at an ice cream place on the weekend and two kids (around 8-9) were sitting on the front steps. 
Out comes a mint R32 waxed and gleaming beyond belief. Everyone had to look.
*Kid1: Hey...that's a Volkswagen.
Kid2: Yeah...they're SLOW.*
What?







They were more interested in Escalades and Hummers.


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

i feel sick


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

I remember when I was a kid....I had always wanted a GTI...wonder if anyone still thinks this way...


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I highly doubt it. Manufacturers advertise horsepower, and it works, so they stick to it, and kids think that something large (like an escalade) that has a huge V-8 is fast. The general public is too stupid to understand power to weight and gearing of the cars to truley understand what makes a car fast.


----------



## BrightGreenB5 (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: (gltuner)*

The general public also doesn't understand that torque is just as important a number as horsepower. Yet horsepower is all that is advertised these days.


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

It's sad.. I can't wait to do the suspension in my car.. Sure, it's 52hp, but take me to the track and I'll have your Sunfire schooled quick enough to bring your 17 year old girlfriend home..
Or so I hope.. long story short.. most of these people just suck. Rant over!


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_The general public is too stupid to understand power to weight and gearing of the cars to truley understand what makes a car fast.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (StattlichPassat)*

They are just kids. When I was 8 or 9 all I knew about cars was that the Lamborghini Countach was the greatest car of all time and my dad's 300zx was the second greatest car of all time.


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (enriquejcu)*

What bothered/amused me about these two was not the fact they liked the Escalade and Hummer but the fact that their perception of VW was...SLOW.







Sure they are just 2 random kids out of a gazillion but I found it odd they would peg and have the perception of VW's being slow. 
I wonder how the coil pack recall discussion went during recess.


----------



## shadowblue (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: (BetterByDesign)*

Probably don't know any better, either.


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

its more like...kids see a body kit, wing, and cf hood and think, "Oh man, that car _must _be fast"
but i just laugh at that...
like this girl at a party the other night, told me my GTI was slow compared to this kids pony b/c he has a "body kit" on it. 
i was like, WTFFF








then i go home and want to shoot myself


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (VR6 Seige)*

it's just like anything else man. i guess they need to make a fast and the furious with nothing but VW's and then they'll be cool, but you know what, i wouldn't want it any other way than how it is now. it's fine to me that little kids think VW sucks or that they are slow and not as popular as other car companies. that means more for me.


----------



## 92JettaA3 (Dec 29, 2004)

ah, but there was a jetta in fast and the furious it was just a mk3. but as we all know it got rittled with bullets, damn shame....but what about herbie, that car could do anything


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (92JettaA3)*

you right abou the fast and the furious. i forgot all about that. either way it didn't get enough cool time on screen to make an impact, that and it was an MK3 so that should say it all right there, and herbie, godamn i hate the whole herbie thing. i love it now that the new herbie can move it's "face". ah, just like the originel bugs could. way to go back to the roots.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: (JLoh)*

I was 9 way back in 1968, the "Muscle Car" Era. I got a lot of laughs in grade school when I liked Beetles more than Mustangs, Corvettes, GTO's , and RoadRunners, but I didn't care. Still don't.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

I almost feel as if the muscle cars aren't really cars sometimes, nothing more than engines with wheels and a chassis. Kinda take from the driving experience I think.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Don't worry ... in 7 years when the kids start driving and get their ultra-modifed (







) toyota next to a 'slow' VW, they'll begin to understand.


----------



## hitman 1.8T (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Troike)*

man that's sad to hear, i remember always wanting a VW because my dad had a 92 passat back in italy.....from when i got into cars (13-14) until i was 20 when i got my frist VW (the GLI) all i could do is dream about driving v-dubs....something is wrong with these kids
and to answer the question yes it will exist in 10 and 20 years because we'll be around for the MK10


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (hitman 1.8T)*

you mean. MK*X*


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*

man that sounds cool... "mark X"


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

The coolest thing when i was 4-9, just 9 years ago. Sport bikes, i asked for a ride from guys with sport bikes in more stripmalls than you've depressed your clutch.
%90 of the time i got a ride. O yea my best friend where i lived, her dad was a fireman with a harley. That was a plus.
Face it sport bikes were cool when they were white, green, and purple.


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*

haha....Come on i drive a 59 beetle daily, i cant get even get out of my _own_ way. you think that people make fun of your jetta? you have no idea. but hey, If we only liked cars because people thought they were fast (or what people thought at all) then we wouldnt be driving VW's. The way i see it, if you have to drive a fast car to impress people then your compensatin for somthing.


----------



## mtu_R32 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (VR6 Seige)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Seige* »_its more like...kids see a body kit, wing, and cf hood and think, "Oh man, that car _must _be fast"
but i just laugh at that...
like this girl at a party the other night, told me my GTI was slow compared to this kids pony b/c he has a "body kit" on it. 
i was like, WTFFF








then i go home and want to shoot myself









yea its not just kids ...even many adults dont know how to appreciate. I love it when people think an eclipse or celica with a body kit is friggin fast while my vw is cute and slow














..but i could really care less for what these ignorant people think. I just love seeing the look on their faces as I blow past them


----------



## swa5000 (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (mtu_R32)*

Being only 15 (yet I already have a passat, how f-ed up is that?), I know what other younger people say, and quite frankly, they are all IDIOTIC when it comes to bashing or praising cars. You're all right: the only thing they now care about is horspower and the number of cylinders. Safety ratings, the sound system, ride quality, interior ammenities, or anything else for that matter is irrelevant to them. To be honest, it can be frustrating arguing with them when they are convinced that your car sucks just because it is "slow"...
Just my take on this whole thing....


----------



## 195hp twopointslow (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: (JLoh)*

I used to get made fun of for my 96' jetta. I went on ebay and got a used nitrous kit for 150$, and set up a 75 shot. With a gigantic NOS sticker on the fender and some alloy wheels, it draws a crowd like something out of the fast and the furious. 0-60 went from a high 11 to a low 7 and even an RSX cannot stick with me. It's so rewarding to waste other kids in shiny new integras and even v-6 mustangs because I know that when my car rolled off the assembly line it couldn't have done that. It's not in a VW's nature to be fast from the factory, however they have one of the largest tuner followings of any non-asian import. Not to mention, vw's handle far better than most FWD cars, throw on some stiffer springs and sticky tires, and you have a very capable autocross machine. I am very proud of how well mine has taken to wrench time. Slap a hundred dollar manual boost controller onto a 1.8t and you can easily drop a second or two off your quarter mile, try that on a honda, mustang, or camaro. And for those who think that VW doesn't make fast cars, lets not forget that they own porsche amd there have been rumbors that VW might produce its own version of the boxter.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (195hp twopointslow)*

I've got my 14 year old cousin into dubs...vortex is his homepage....he wants my gli project when im done with it.....if he doesn't get my A2, he wants an .:R32...i know its a big difference, but the fact that he would consider both is a good thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (195hp twopointslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *195hp twopointslow* »_lets not forget that they own porsche amd there have been rumbors that VW might produce its own version of the boxter.

They also own most of the supercars out there...lambo, bugatti, RR, audi.....


----------



## hitman 1.8T (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (audi80Quattro)*

well since we are discussing people who make fun of VWs.... i had a guy in a murcielago make fun of me one night at a stop light, indirectly but he tried to insult me
me: nice car car, wanna race (the race part was a joke)
him: in your VW, this is a lamborghini, fine piece of italian engineering
me: VW owns it








him: no audi does
me: vw is audi


----------



## sixgearstofreedom (Jul 1, 2004)

I used to get made fun of for my 2.0 Jetta, but that car was slow. I was the only one of my friends at the time who owned a standard transmission automobile so all my friends wanted to drive it anyway. It was cool in high school to be able to drive stick.


----------



## GLI*racer05 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

I don't know what those kids were thinking, i used to own a Acura Integra and i thought that thing was fast..... my GLI is so much faster..... i'm passing cars all the time...... tha's ok, they'll end up driving some HOOPTY... that barely runs LOL


----------



## RodrigoGTI (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (GLI*racer05)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI*racer05* »_I don't know what those kids were thinking

probably they were thinking " hey dude a Ferrari means fast" and the other one said " yeah and VW is slow"
they're just kids, for them a Viper is much better than an Aston Martin DB9 because is faster


_Modified by RodrigoGTI at 8:41 PM 6-22-2005_


----------



## Turbo311 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (hitman 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hitman 1.8T* »_well since we are discussing people who make fun of VWs.... i had a guy in a murcielago make fun of me one night at a stop light, indirectly but he tried to insult me
me: nice car car, wanna race (the race part was a joke)
him: in your VW, this is a lamborghini, fine piece of italian engineering
me: VW owns it








him: no audi does
me: vw is audi









don't you just love it when you know more about a supercar than the guy driving it? They should be the one's driving the corollas as punishment for being so damn ignorant.


----------



## Eurovan (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

Maybe we could impress the kids if we got those wheel covers that keep spinning when you stop - impresses some big kids too...................


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

Those kids must have been reading too many 2.slow posts on the 'tex.


----------



## Vdizzle4LF (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (dr_spock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_spock* »_Those kids must have been reading too many 2.slow posts on the 'tex.


LMAO my 7 yr/old tells his friends how slow my 2.0 is...


----------



## Kilya (Nov 2, 2004)

LOL Kids are kid and the future is going down the hole beacause of shows like PIMP MY RIDE. So stupid! Vw's arent slow by no means. There are def faster cast, scoobies, skittles and fbodies. But you know what to each their own. I could never drive an american, Its freaking plastic!!!! and i cant aford a 32000 STI so my quick 1.8t with a chip will do for me. I can still run a stock v8 older mustang off the road, and thats all i need=]
I dare any oen of those cars (except STI, goto love those seats) Show me a better interior than my 05 gti with cloth seats, its bootiful.
VW's slow HA! Thats all i gots to say =]
PS: Any one see that sweet comercial where 2 guys on tricycles are doing the quarter mile.... ROFL thats those kids!
Edit: PAGE 2 OWNED BY A VW!


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (Kilya)*


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (BetterByDesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BetterByDesign* »_
What bothered/amused me about these two was not the fact they liked the Escalade and Hummer but the fact that their perception of VW was...SLOW.










Well isn't that kind of true? The majority of MK4 Jettas, Golf's and Beetles sold in the US were 2 liters...the SLOW engine.
The upgraded engines are nice, but up until the new 2.5, the base engine has been pretty weak, and that's what most people buy.


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

I'd have told the kids to go f themselves... Fokin retards!


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (IgoByte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IgoByte* »_I'd have told the kids to go f themselves... Fokin retards! 









You can always count on posts such as this to bring out adult responses


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (gcarson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gcarson* »_You can always count on posts such as this to bring out adult responses









Ummm... I was just kidding...


----------



## -vertigo- (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BetterByDesign* »_
Out comes a mint R32
Kid2: They're SLOW.


They were right. Such insight for such young minds.


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (NewsJunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NewsJunkie* »_
Well isn't that kind of true? The majority of MK4 Jettas, Golf's and Beetles sold in the US were 2 liters...the SLOW engine.
The upgraded engines are nice, but up until the new 2.5, the base engine has been pretty weak, and that's what most people buy.

Well that comment appeared to be about VW in general, despite an R32 in front of the shop. It just seemed odd coming from little kids!
When Kid 1 remarked, "That's a Volkswagen" Kid 2 without hesitation and _with a somewhat corrective tone _to his friend's enthusiasm replied with the "They're slow."








I was shocked, slightly upset and trying not to laugh all at the same time. These kids were hilarious!!


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

The vast majority of kids out there are too young to drive, and couldn't tell the difference between a mkIV 2.slow Golf, a 1.8t or VR6 GTI, 1.9 TDI, or an R32, all of which are faster than the 2.slow (and faster than other cars as well). Kids just need to learn, and need to know what its like to drive. I let kids have their fun thinking that some cars are faster than others (under 16), but once they are able to drive, its a whole different ballgame.


----------



## theflyingbrick (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm 17, and I have an h22 honda accord and a mkII golf 8v cis 5-speed. I was on an 8 month war path when I turned 16 to get that golf. And yeah, the accord is faster, but as of the last two years it hasn't left the garage. I might just be retarded, but I'm not much for cars that only hold up in a straight line.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *theflyingbrick* »_I'm 17, and I have an h22 honda accord and a mkII golf 8v cis 5-speed....I might just be retarded, but I'm not much for cars that only hold up in a straight line.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif At 17, you know there is more than just going straight, thats awsome. Something some 20+ year old people need to learn.


----------



## nova_dubber (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (Kilya)*

yea thats what i dont understand....whats so great about drag racing? everyone can do it, my dad, grandpa, and so on....if theres an auto-x goin on, no one goes unless they know what auto-x is. 
****, ill take a nice mountain road against a little light to light action or being at the drag strip cause dragstrips are only fun if ur car only does sub 14's, auto-x, its all u not all your car
idk, i just wanted to vent, everyone i know, even a couple dubbers still find drag racing more important. btw heres a quote:
"**** suspension, just get some springs and do a vr6, you'll be strait"








no offense to my friend that said that, but, i completely disagree...thats why im goin with a 2.0 16v
ok, now, back to ricers and the future, most of you will consider me the "future", im 16, but it is still fun to see the new civic si's(the ugly new hatches) get taken by stock gli's.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















nate


_Modified by nova_dubber at 9:14 PM 6-27-2005_


----------



## speedhole (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: (195hp twopointslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *195hp twopointslow* »_....lets not forget that they own porsche amd there have been rumbors that VW might produce its own version of the boxter.

umm... no. VW does not own Porsche. They have collaborated on a few projects though, the most recent being those SUV's, though not a boxster.
VAG includes VW, Audi, Bently, Lambo, Seat, Skoda, and maybe one more, I don't remember.
On subject, most general people see VW's as slow boring cars because their experience is with 2.0 powered cars and aircooleds (though many of those can get pretty quick). Plus VW just doesn't have the "image" of performace that most people can associate with. Most see performance as over done body kits, spoilers/wings, and 50 bajillion lights. But you have to realize that these people don't understand true performance. People who understand, get it. In the end there will always be something better and faster, but speed isn't the end all be all of automotive enthusiasm, and thats why I drive a VW.


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (neuo)*

to the post above.. they also own bugatti (sp)?
I'm also 17, i do own a Vr6, contary to popular belief my parents arnt "rich" maybe rich enough to lend me the money, but im up to debt to my friggin eyeballs! 
I agree with alot said in this thread so far. Our younger generation is mainly under the infulence of all that fast and furious ********, despite there is a Vw in there








Youth's been showered with sh!tty cars with big wings, neon lighting, ugly bodykits, big gauges, stickers & stupid looking decals, chrome rimzzz and being made to think minor mods like intakes exhausts (tin cans) and the fact your car _looks_ fast makes it fast usually most of influenced by looks and sound also making the car fast.. the ratio is a little off i mean theres not many places you can go without seeing a tricked out civic. 
Fact is not much can be done, i still hear my friends and other people talk about getting there new honda or neon as there car and making look awesome.. which in my eyes and i guess most of yours it really doesnt. I myself still cannot see fatal attraction to girls to rice.. must of got hit by the bug too.
As for this topic on speed.. i dont see much of it around frankly, usually if a kidd wants speed they will jump into a muscle car and have done with it .. or the V6 stang







Another reason i have alot of love for my volkswagen, not only does it look better than most cars on the road, also being pretty unique rare car to see where i live, it has some numbers to back it up with. 
Never raced once







seriously, but i know that my car can beat most neons (minus SRT-4







its still a neon!) and other weak torqueless/ low horsepowered cars (trying not to sound cocky) i kinda know limits of it although i've never raced doesnt mean to say its never been pushed right?
thats all i can think of saying.. im starting to mix myself up a little bit.. sorry for the extra long post.. its touchy topic one that pissed me off alot and one i could talk about all day








Chris


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (VW Kinda Guy)*

I think vw is loosing what people thought of a vw. inexpensive and fast. Now the dubs are 28k. Plus look at the new stuff the new a5 gti looks like a honda also the jetta should be a jetta not a a4 look alike No wander everybody love the rice crap out there. They are fast and cheap. What does vw have in cheep 115 hp woo hoo. Don't get me wrong i love my vdub even thou i had to supercharge it to smoke that crap out there. But what do v dub make now adays. The used dubs are still around 18,000. Volkswagen is gone more and more like Audi BMW. Just an outlook in my eyes. still love the v dubs


----------



## SilverfoxGTI (Jul 6, 2005)

I got my 1.8T for 15k. That's pretty high, I'm poor. It's faster than any car I've owned though. (Not saying a whole lot...) My gti is faster than most cars on the road, non-chipped. And for the v6 stangs...those things are slow as balls. My g/f has one, I could beat her in my old 2.4L Stratus. But yes, most people think VW's are over-priced and slow. Who cares what they think? Maybe they won't beat on your next VW because of that misconception.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

this just means there will be more VW's for the true enthusiasts


----------



## TCabeen (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (92JettaA3)*

Not only was there a MkIII Jetta in Fast&Furious .. but it was the car of the one kid who best knew wtf he was doing with 'em.
Dunno what that says to you, but it tells me that those who really know their stuff know VAG.








Man, these kids were 8 and 9. When I was a kid, I thought VWs were crap. In fact, anything without a chevy V8 was crap. Just goes to show that people grow up and eventually learn better. Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (TCabeen)*

i agree with two things.
1. cars need to "look" fast to "be" fast (in the eyes of the public)
and 
2. vw's (and all of their parts) are f'in expensive

1a. if i go to a local public place (lets say the mall) and pop my hood ...stock vr6... next to a honda that does the same. and the honda has neons, carbon fiber, body kit, ugly white wheels, a wing, decals, etc...i GURANTEE the honda gets more attention than my car 
now to me, thats ridiculous. not only for the ****ty style of tuning, but because my car would SMOKE that honda, and plus, i think mine looks nicer anyway








2b. it is ridiculous for used vw's to be more than new ricers. german parts are also friggin expensive. toooo expensive! but i'm supporting the "you get what you pay for" quote on this one. i would rather pay more for a german/european car, then buy a cheap rice. i don't agree with the "vw's" are slow thing tho. [yes they make a slow base engine, for the everyday driver and mom who needs to take the kids to their friends house, yah.] but they also make very powerful engines, a stock 200hp 6 cylinder engine, a stock 180hp 4 cylinder engine. so they have power, and not to mention torque! and the thing we all know best, they have the *potential*. a chip, intake, exhaust, and you gain alotta horsepower thats being held back. so i think they have the potential to be very fast, and a stock 1.8t or vr6 isn't anything to







your eyes about. 

my last sentence. *wtf* was vw doing with the mkV


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*

Two pages based on a couple of 8 year old children's opinions of VW's??
Dang, there are 8 years olds that still believe in Santa and the Easter Bunny....doesnt make it so. (sorry, I hope I didnt spoil it for anyone







)
I, for one, am glad that not everyone appreciates/owns VW's. I like them because they are different from what "everyone else" has, especially my older VW babies. 
Who really cares what youth thinks of our cars...just smile and wave when you pass them


----------



## Matt.A2.1.8 (Oct 28, 2002)

Let us just hope that these kids grow up and become cops...I can here it now:
Cop 1: Was that a Volkswagen?
Cop 2: Couldn't be, must be something wrong 
with the radar.










_Modified by Matt.A2.1.8 at 11:12 PM 7-6-2005_


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*

hey man where do you chill at i would love to come down to chill my friend also has a rado we live in lebanon lancaster area. Later. I love to smoke the honda ****. It is funny i smoke that are 30k plus with my little sc 95 vr6 gti. have to love it. It was all show and no go till i got the c2 sc kit .


----------



## Niles1.8T (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (VR6 Seige)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Seige* »_its more like...kids see a body kit, wing, and cf hood and think, "Oh man, that car _must _be fast"
but i just laugh at that...
like this girl at a party the other night, told me my GTI was slow compared to this kids pony b/c he has a "body kit" on it. 
i was like, WTFFF








then i go home and want to shoot myself










rolf...i understand.


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Seige* »_

my last sentence. *wtf* was vw doing with the mkV









i agree.. especially with the jetta.. i mean its ugly in stock form.. god only knows what it will look like if some rice kidd gets a hold of it.. maybe we will have to invent a new word to describe the utter uglyness of the car


----------



## roccog70 (Jan 10, 2005)

you know what its kind of like all of the 17 yr olds i know...my friends have mk3 VR6 and 1.8t's any other kid i know (17-20) thinks their egg honda Si is god and wants to race the kid with the VR and we say no the kid takes off...and!!!>... my guy drives normal and is right next to them goin...u guys racing me??? what ? u are? ok! and floors it they get so pissed....


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (roccog70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccog70* »_you know what its kind of like all of the 17 yr olds i know...my friends have mk3 VR6 and 1.8t's any other kid i know (17-20) thinks their egg honda Si is god and wants to race the kid with the VR and we say no the kid takes off...and!!!>... my guy drives normal and is right next to them goin...u guys racing me??? what ? u are? ok! and floors it they get so pissed....

OMFG







honda kids are so fuggin hilarious, LMAO


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (gltuner)*

What the kids say is no joke. VWs in stock trim are generally slow cars. With the exception of some times I have seen for stock R32s in the R32 forum, no VW seems to break the mid 6.5 second 0-60 or 15 second quarter. I mean VW has had cars in this range since 1992, when the corrado SLC was introduced. And even the R32 gets overshadowed by cars like the evo and STI. VW has never and will never produce a numbers car. Something that gets attention based solely on printed values. That's how VW works. Clearly the kids at the ice cream shop never owned a VW or drove one. 
The other aspect as to why VW is perceived as slow is because they have almost no presence in motorsport. And when they do make an appearance, they usually get trounced by most of the other brands out there. This is for road racing or drag racing. 
Their appeal is not one of brute speed or power, but of balance. To love VW is to drive one. End of story. There is no doubt that vortex will be around. Heck this site is one of the largest car sites on the web. There will always be people more concerned about owning cars with the biggest power or motors. People always worried about winning their street races or even placing respectably in legitimate forms of racing. But there will also always be those people who just want a fun car. And then of course there are those who just love the underdog!


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Good point, might I add a quickie; This will be a wierd comparo, but in a way, VW is very similar to Ferrari. There are cars faster, and cheaper then any Ferrari, but people don't buy Ferrari for the all out horsepower, they buy it for the balance. Same thing with VW; nicely balanced, good overall package. Not the fastest cars out there, but give drivers what they desire in a car.
Bottom line, Ferrari's are not about the numbers, neither is VW.


_Modified by gltuner at 9:39 AM 7-7-2005_


----------



## roccog70 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (gltuner)*

I dont care i still think that VW has some of the fastest cars on the tuner market...i mean a 240 hp R32 from showroom except for the tires being improved
This car will beat everything else in its class...330xi, STi, EVO MR...etc etc...
for some crazzy reason those guys over there in germany know how to make a car that on a sheet of paper dont look fast but look out if ur rice and think u can take one of these...sorry its the nature of the VW beast


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Actually, on paper, the Evo MR and STI are the better buy; more power, better cornering, light weight (respectively), and cheaper price. But in reality (I am sure others can vouch for this), the R32 is the better car. People don't buy VW's anyway for the sheer power, but for a nicely balanced platform, which the R32 delivers without a hitch.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (roccog70)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccog70* »_I dont care i still think that VW has some of the fastest cars on the tuner market...i mean a 240 hp R32 from showroom except for the tires being improved
This car will beat everything else in its class...330xi, STi, EVO MR...etc etc...
for some crazzy reason those guys over there in germany know how to make a car that on a sheet of paper dont look fast but look out if ur rice and think u can take one of these...sorry its the nature of the VW beast

I don't agree with this set of comments at all. First, the R32 isn't around anymore. Second when it was around, it was a special, limited production model. Third, VW in america has CURRENTLY nothing that is considered fast. 
Every manufacturer has cars that exceed what is currently available from VW. Some are cheaper, some are the same price, and some are more expensive. If you want to play the numbers game, be it hp, acceleration, or corning, VW will lose every time. 
As far as the tuner market is concerned, only the 1.8t has seen an extensive development program. And from what I've seen the power results aren't all that impressive compared to what one can get from a honda of the same displacement, for instance. The VR6 has some decent FI options, but in my opinion there is still quite a bit that can be done to these motors to make them really put down the power. When you put into prospective the offerings available to the VW enthusiast compared to that of the SBC, Ford 4.6L V8, Honda B (and even some K) series motors, toyota V6s, etc, it really makes the VWs seem kind of puny. 
I have only owned VWs, but at the same time I know what I have. If I wanted a numbers car I wouldn't be in a VW. 


_Modified by 6cylVWguy at 1:45 PM 7-7-2005_


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

i can't agree with that. maybe i haven't driven enough cars,
but i really think volkswagen has a powerful car. i mean 200hp & 180 hp.
especially with matching torque, i dunno, i think thats pretty good.
i can't really stick up for honda, toyota, ford, any of those.
and a lightly modded .:R (chip, intake, suspension) can keep up with an EVO anywhere, and can run with an STi, maybe lose em in the straights. 

i agree, the 2.0engine is very slow. but the 1.8t & Vr6 are decent engines, especially with something easy like a chip. 
vw, i got your back!


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*

I think most people on this forum has VW's back, but just pointing out that VW doesn't play by the numbers game as much as the other manufacters do. I have read several car magazine reviews and for the most part, all the companies that claim to have a fast car (be hit honda, mitsubishi, subaru, etc), the main complaint in all the reviews is the fact that the cars are all peaky, not good for daily driving. All the reviews I have read for VW all state that they have good city driving, i.e. not peaky, and if you see any stock VW's dyno graphs, you will see that they have nice flat torque and power curves (comparitevely speaking). This isn't so with the competition. S2000's don't make any good power until VTEC kicks in, which is about 6000 rpms, Evo doesn't make power until the turbo spools, which is close to 3500 rpms, same thing with the STI. 90% of all drivers drive below the 3k mark, or aren't in the 4k mark long enough to warrent having that kind of power. VW knows this, so they make their cars so they have the power where it will be used, down low.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Seige* »_i can't agree with that. maybe i haven't driven enough cars,
but i really think volkswagen has a powerful car. i mean 200hp & 180 hp.
especially with matching torque, i dunno, i think thats pretty good.
i can't really stick up for honda, toyota, ford, any of those.
and a lightly modded .:R (chip, intake, suspension) can keep up with an EVO anywhere, and can run with an STi, maybe lose em in the straights. 

i agree, the 2.0engine is very slow. but the 1.8t & Vr6 are decent engines, especially with something easy like a chip. 
vw, i got your back!









There's a difference between feeling fast and actually being fast. I mean sure there have been 12v VR6 turbo's in the 9's for the quarter. But that's only been 2-3 people ever. There are plenty of hondas and toyotas that regularly run this time. 
I'm not saying VW makes crap motors. VW doesn't make anything to compete with the so-called sport compact crowd. And it shows in how they tune their cars and their lack of involvement in anything outside of basic automobile production. They sponsor a fair number of events, most, if not all, are unrelated to cars. 
VW did 180hp 10 yrs ago with the 178hp corrado. 200hp isn't a great improvement over the 30v V6 audi motor that made 190hp in the Passat. 
Trust me I know about aftermarket VR6s, I have a blown VR corrado. The car moves, but it certainly isn't god's gift. It just takes far more time and money to make a VW really go than many other brands.
The bottom line is VW aren't generally fast cars. That's not what they are about.


----------



## Trick450r83 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

you should see all my friends making fun of me when they see the rabbit sitting in my driveway, its dissapointing really...they think their cars all cooler because they could "smoke" tje rabit on a straight away...they dont understand that you cant drive on a straight aways all the time...and when we get to a turn they are the ones that are going to get "smoked", by the way im 15 also...


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Trick450r83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trick450r83* »_you should see all my friends making fun of me when they see the rabbit sitting in my driveway, its dissapointing really...they think their cars all cooler because they could "smoke" tje rabit on a straight away...they dont understand that you cant drive on a straight aways all the time...and when we get to a turn they are the ones that are going to get "smoked", by the way im 15 also...

get saving for a VR6 swap.. then were see whos laughing..







your be up to par with some stupid fast cars because that car is so light!


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (VW Kinda Guy)*

he might be too nose heavy with a vr, I say 1.8t swap on that bad boy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_

The bottom line is VW aren't generally fast cars. That's not what they are about. 

so then why do people buy them to race them?
like i see all this tuning...obviously people are buying these cars and making them go fast. 
i think that in the "big picture" like 99% of volkswagen drivers are just the regular old joe schmoe daily driver. the soccer mom, or dad driving to work. i think the small percent of us that like tuning and racing (be it 1/4 mile or the track) buy the vw for both. the car, the tuning style, and the balance. i'm starting to appreciate the balance that vw offers, cuz it seems thats what they are all about. 
i dunno, i'm still learning


----------



## NYC20AE (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

Is there really a thread here based on what one snot nosed 9 year old said?? 
ROFL






















That's like basing your decision on who to vote for on one issue! Oh wait.... alot of people do that.


----------



## jsgti (Feb 29, 2004)

Rolled into a store recently, myself in my GTI, my former roommate in his '02 Z24 cement mixer (ok, ok... at least thats how the engine sounds). Couple teenagers sitting on a bench in front of the store. They immediately ran up to my roommate, ogling his car, asking how fast it is, etc. He was very upfront, basically saying that his car was a P.O.S., and that he'd wished he'd gotten something more like mine. They all turned to my car, pointed, and said that my GTI couldn't even get out of its own way. I just smiled, and walked into the store.


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (NYC20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYC20AE* »_Is there really a thread here based on what one snot nosed 9 year old said?? 
ROFL































Well, I think it's also turned to what other people think about VW in general.
Like many, I participate in other forums and there is a consistant hate towards VW and VW drivers saying that we generally are a snobby bunch and thinking we are better than the Mazdas, Acuras and Toyotas. 
I thought that was exclusive to drivers of that other German car company and one of the reasons I stick to VW. 
IMO, the 1.8T changed a lot of the VW demographic and they way we drive...but I hope our image improves....
BetterByDesign


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (195hp twopointslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *195hp twopointslow* »_I used to get made fun of for my 96' jetta. I went on ebay and got a used nitrous kit for 150$, and set up a 75 shot. With a gigantic NOS sticker on the fender and some alloy wheels, it draws a crowd like something out of the fast and the furious. 0-60 went from a high 11 to a low 7 and even an RSX cannot stick with me. It's so rewarding to waste other kids in shiny new integras and even v-6 mustangs because I know that when my car rolled off the assembly line it couldn't have done that. It's not in a VW's nature to be fast from the factory, however they have one of the largest tuner followings of any non-asian import. Not to mention, vw's handle far better than most FWD cars, throw on some stiffer springs and sticky tires, and you have a very capable autocross machine. I am very proud of how well mine has taken to wrench time. Slap a hundred dollar manual boost controller onto a 1.8t and you can easily drop a second or two off your quarter mile, try that on a honda, mustang, or camaro. And for those who think that VW doesn't make fast cars, lets not forget that they own porsche amd there have been rumbors that VW might produce its own version of the boxter.


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (nova_dubber)*

ok, now, back to ricers and the future, most of you will consider me the "future", im 16, but it is still fun to see the new civic si's(the ugly new hatches) get taken by stock gli's.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















nate

_Modified by nova_dubber at 9:14 PM 6-27-2005_[/QUOTE]


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (spooln6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooln6* »_I think vw is loosing what people thought of a vw. inexpensive and fast. Now the dubs are 28k. Plus look at the new stuff the new a5 gti looks like a honda also the jetta should be a jetta not a a4 look alike No wander everybody love the rice crap out there. They are fast and cheap. What does vw have in cheep 115 hp woo hoo. Don't get me wrong i love my vdub even thou i had to supercharge it to smoke that crap out there. But what do v dub make now adays. The used dubs are still around 18,000. Volkswagen is gone more and more like Audi BMW. Just an outlook in my eyes. still love the v dubs

yup. used to be a average joe cars for us poor people, not no more 
over priced now







tizz a pitty


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6cylVWguy* »_What the kids say is no joke. VWs in stock trim are generally slow cars. With the exception of some times I have seen for stock R32s in the R32 forum, no VW seems to break the mid 6.5 second 0-60 or 15 second quarter. I mean VW has had cars in this range since 1992, when the corrado SLC was introduced. And even the R32 gets overshadowed by cars like the evo and STI. VW has never and will never produce a numbers car. Something that gets attention based solely on printed values. That's how VW works. Clearly the kids at the ice cream shop never owned a VW or drove one. 
The other aspect as to why VW is perceived as slow is because they have almost no presence in motorsport. And when they do make an appearance, they usually get trounced by most of the other brands out there. This is for road racing or drag racing. 
Their appeal is not one of brute speed or power, but of balance. To love VW is to drive one. End of story. There is no doubt that vortex will be around. Heck this site is one of the largest car sites on the web. There will always be people more concerned about owning cars with the biggest power or motors. People always worried about winning their street races or even placing respectably in legitimate forms of racing. But there will also always be those people who just want a fun car. And then of course there are those who just love the underdog!











preach on brother, amen to that


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (seal3k)*

As already mentioned, VW's never been known for performance. That was never their intention (People's Car?). The closest they've gotten was the late MKII era (until VW almost crashed and burned in the US, and moved towards the "green movement"), and recently, with the late MKIV's, though they're diverting away from that as well, towards the "luxury" market.
You buy a dub for the love. They're fun to drive, fun to own. Something you just don't get in other car companies.
yea, the "Yeah, they're SLOW!" comment may be







, but in reality, they're not the fastest cars around, and while their reliability has been questioned (sometimes), they are _quality_ cars, with features and details you just don't get in other cars. (example: I was driving my friends somewhere one night, and they kept commenting how they like all the little things in my Jetta. The recessed grab handles. The red and blue instrument lighting. How everything felt solid. The one drives a 01 Grand AM, BTW)


----------



## redvelvetr32 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

Hey, I have a R32 and those kids can go smoke a bowl. I went on the Leavensworth Drive yesterday sponsored by Evolution Sports. When we got to the town, this group of Corvettes were claiming that a VW couldn't do anything. So this guy put his 86 1.8 T Jetta (juiced upped of course) car up to the challenge against an 85 Corvette on the DINO. The Results: Corvette 187 Jetta 309. I got goosebumps when he did his first run. You could just hear it. It was a beautiful thing. The frive up through the Wahington Mountiains was priceless. Going 100 and not even realizing is a good thing. What's cool about an R is when the sign says 45, you're going 80 and no where near sliding. I'll take my car over a Tahoe chassy any day.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Seige* »_
so then why do people buy them to race them?
like i see all this tuning...obviously people are buying these cars and making them go fast. 
i think that in the "big picture" like 99% of volkswagen drivers are just the regular old joe schmoe daily driver. the soccer mom, or dad driving to work. i think the small percent of us that like tuning and racing (be it 1/4 mile or the track) buy the vw for both. the car, the tuning style, and the balance. i'm starting to appreciate the balance that vw offers, cuz it seems thats what they are all about. 
i dunno, i'm still learning









Who buys a VW to race it? I've never heard of anybody rushing out to buy any modern VW in order to race it. I have heard of many people who bought a modern VW because of the general OEM drive style. Some of those people see that there are a number of ways to make them faster, and that's what they do. 
Then of course, 99% of people who use their VW to compete do it on their own, w/out significant sponsorship, and w/out any form of factory backing. As a result, 99.5% of those who race their cars, stay at the amature level. There was the one mkIV jetta that competed a couple of times in the Speed World challenge. That's a pretty high level of money required, yet the car always did horrible. As far as current compact drag racing, the only VW driver I'm aware of who gets any press is Prof. Nate Romero in his all motor VW Corrado. Everytime he's on TV he gets seriously whooped by the honda that's in the other lane. Then there's the guy on Vortex who was building up a serious new beetle with VR6t for drag racing. He essentially sold his soul to the devil to get this thing running. What happened? He ended up selling the car before it's first season, w/ only a couple of practice runs, though with some sponsorship. Lots of love for this guy's project on the Tex but it just wasn't enough to get this car off the ground in the end.
The best I have seen with a VW and any SERIOUS form of competition in the US is some of the more grassroots classes of SCCA racing where mkII GTIs are often found. VW has even had some success in the 2wd class for SCCA racing. Then again, that's not the top dog class. 
No one in their right mind would buy a VW with the sole intention of serious competition, w/ any intents on placing in the top 3. VW makes great cars for the people you were referring to, the people who want a nice normal car, that feels and drives nicely w/out mods. VW also makes a great car for the hobbyist. There are some good mods and potent cars out there. But for the person looking to compete seriously in motorsports in the US, VW is not the brand to deal with.
The mkV may change things with the motor and chassis setup, but then again, the lack of any factory support for any N. American racing effort will also stop things from progressing like they should. A BIG mistake by VW IMO. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (redvelvetr32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvelvetr32* »_Hey, I have a R32 and those kids can go smoke a bowl. I went on the Leavensworth Drive yesterday sponsored by Evolution Sports. When we got to the town, this group of Corvettes were claiming that a VW couldn't do anything. So this guy put his 86 1.8 T Jetta (juiced upped of course) car up to the challenge against an 85 Corvette on the DINO. The Results: Corvette 187 Jetta 309. I got goosebumps when he did his first run. You could just hear it. It was a beautiful thing. The frive up through the Wahington Mountiains was priceless. Going 100 and not even realizing is a good thing. What's cool about an R is when the sign says 45, you're going 80 and no where near sliding. I'll take my car over a Tahoe chassy any day.


----------



## Bunnymobile (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

i'm 21 and i have 2 vws. i love them and all my friends are like DUDE SHE has a bug! she has a RAbbit! man isn't she cool. and my fiance wants a bus, so yeah my VWs are my only name brand.


----------



## 16vMax (Mar 16, 2005)

i work with a 14 year old. he tells me how adding a "aftermarket exaust tip" from pep boys will improve the airflow. he also thinks that the speedo tells how fast the car can really go. i guess he gets it from his dad who suposidly (sp) has a f250 with NOS. 
i get constant sh:t from him about my rabbit and how his dads f250 can blow the doors off of it. 
i cant wait till its running (hopfully i have my learners permit by then(im 16).


_Modified by rbtgti84 at 11:37 PM 7-12-2005_


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (rbtgti84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbtgti84* »_i work with a 14 year old. he tells me how adding a "aftermarket exaust tip" from pep boys will improve the airflow. he also thinks that the speedo tells how fast the car can really go. i guess he gets it from his dad who suposidly (sp) has a f250 with NOS. 
i get constant sh:t from him about my rabbit and how his dads f250 can blow the doors off of it. 
i cant wait till its running (hopfully i have my learners permit by then(im only 16).

the kettle, and you know the rest










_Modified by seal3k at 8:44 PM 7-12-2005_


----------



## 16vMax (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (seal3k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seal3k* »_the kettle, and you the rest

































_Modified by rbtgti84 at 11:41 PM 7-12-2005_


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

I remember not to long ago I would have taken on just about any VW, yeah I thought they were slow... But about 4 months ago I started dating someone who owns a VW, we raced his GLI (not stock i might add) Vs. My really non stoct SRT... He can keep up... I took him every time but he was not to far back there... But then aain I would have sold my SRT for an R32 anyday of the week... I would sell his GLI too!!


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

eh its a neon, u should get the 32.


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (seal3k)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: (TCabeen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TCabeen* »_Man, these kids were 8 and 9. When I was a kid, I thought VWs were crap. In fact, anything without a chevy V8 was crap. Just goes to show that people grow up and eventually learn better. Don't give up hope yet!

Yeah when I was a little I LOOOVED my mom's mustang she bought in the mid '90s...now I look at it compared to my Jetta and I see how crappy the ride and ergonomics really are. (Im 18 btw).


----------



## abcdefg1675 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (Vdizzle4LF)*

For the longest time, my friend with his ford diesel F250 was the only diesel car/truck in the school. He was always being made fun of for having a slow truck. I even pulled up next to him in my 7.0 Liter cadillac and did a LONG burnout.
I got my vw one day, drove it to school, pulled up next to him while he was warming it up and revved it a few times. Between the V8 and the I4 diesels, it sounded weird.
I drove away and parked to B.S. with my friends. He drove up next to me, revved a few times, put it in drive, and powerbraked it (but he was light on the brakes). The truck was just sititing there laying down thick black ruber, moving forward about a jogging pace. Quite impressive for 260,000 miles.
I had the opposite happen. One of my friends was riding in my car, and I floored in 1st and 2nd gear. It was loud as hell inside the car when the diesel engine started to rev up, but once I hit 20mph, he said "damn, your car is fast".








I said "NO... This things 0-60 is 24 seconds". He said it seemed like it was fast.








I guess loud engines + jerking the car from dumping the clutch = fast.
Maybe these kids have loud cars, and its makes them think its fast.
With my rabbit, I can tailgate any minivan or truck on the corners. One minivan that was burning oil bad and stunk, I just kept riding its bumper through all of the corners (some corners both of us were squealing the tires). The van finnaly pulled off to the side of the road, and I just rattled away in my diesel.










_Modified by abcdefg1675 at 10:20 AM 7-25-2005_


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

Mabye they saw all the MKIV VR6's running 16's at waterfest







..


----------



## bobsjett (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (actionVR6)*

I was shocked my GLI is so slow. It looks hot and fast. I chipped it and now it runs closer to what it looks like. But its still pretty slow. But I love VW. These cars were made for me to drive. All I drive is VW. The only other car I have seen that I would even give a second look to is the Infinite G35.


----------



## MKIVVR6 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

who the heck would want a slow big bulky hummer or escolade when you can speed through practically rain drops in a beautiful volkswagen.eh kids what do they know.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (MKIVVR6)*

I got some respect after the following:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2109871
It's not a racecar, it wasn't the fastest thing on the track, but it did surprise quite a few people. Best of all, I had the best time ever. Instead of listening to what immature, prepubescent kids banter on about how VWs suck using their F&F-derived logic, you guys should hit the track.


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

cuz you do know their kids right? get over it


----------



## namezero111111 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

I'm sorry guys, but after reading all these posts I do have to say something, too.
VW is certainly NOT slow. I myself own two '79 Derby's and soon an '05 Jetta.
Yes, the Derby's have a stock 62hp 4cyl 1.3L engine, but believe it or not, they will smoke many many cars. They make 0-60 in less than 7 seconds. I mean, those stock engines have a maximum redline of 7,200 rpm and a sustained one of 6,300, although I've never pushed them beyond 5,500. And btw, with an upgraded 5speed tranny they go 130mph, too.
Taling about the new Jetta, which I took for a test drive last week. This beast has a 2.0L TDi, and before you tell me diesel is slow, think twice. Yes, maybe those loser engines they put into chevy's or RAM's, but the beast makes 150mph EASILY. 
Well, what the hell is all this power crap in the US about anyways? Hell, guys, you have 70mph speedlimits, so who cares?
I'm out!
Cya later!
-Andy


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *namezero111111* »_Well, what the hell is all this power crap in the US about anyways? Hell, guys, you have 70mph speedlimits, so who cares?

Personally, I agree with what you say. The problem with the American consumer when it comes to automobiles is the desire to want bigger and better (or faster for that matter). It has been drilled into our heads that faster is better, and we all want to own better, don't we








I have read many major automobile magazines (car and driver, motortrend, etc), and even though they do test cars like they would be driven by the average consumer, they put too much emphasis in power, torque, grip, weight, etc, not so much as to whether or not the car is sufficient enough to get around town, and do it in a decent fashion. I don't put down the American consumer (lets face it, we're nothing but sheep), nore do I put down the auto manufacturers, but I do put blaim towards said magazines because of their emphasis put towards numbers and convincing the consumers that if we don't have these cars, we are useless/inadequate. 90% of the people driving don't even go past 3k rpm anyway, so making a car spin to 10k or giving it 500 hp at redline is rediculous (although these maybe exagerations, the idea is still there).


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_
I have read many major automobile magazines (car and driver, motortrend, etc), and even though they do test cars like they would be driven by the average consumer, they put too much emphasis in power, torque, grip, weight, etc, not so much as to whether or not the car is sufficient enough to get around town, and do it in a decent fashion. 

Huh? Are you are car enthusiast with any interest in automotive performance? Because I am, and I want to know as much as I can about the maximum performance of a given car. I read car and driver for instance, because it caters to the enthusiasts who are interested in finding out the performance potential of a given car. There are virtually no cars sold in the US that aren't more than capable of just getting around town. My 2.0L jetta is great just driving across town. But driven an anything resembling aggressive and it just sucks. It's like complaining that the bible is too preachy or something. It's the nature of the book. 
Why don't you change your reading habits. Spend more time reading consumer reports and the various car reviews in the bigger papers like the NY or LA Times. These publications spend less time talking about the high performance abilities of the car and more give a general review of the overall car. 
If you want a car that just gets around town anything on the (US) market today will do just fine.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

VW isn't the fastest, and they never set out to be...but they aren't the slowest.


----------



## MKIVVR6 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

its so dumb though people think there slow because v dub owners dont always race, we know what we got under the hood and hooked up could beat more than half of any other car hooked up the same way. we dont need to race everyone in the world to prove where fast like hondas do.


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_VW isn't the fastest, and they never set out to be...but they aren't the slowest.

thats true, prolly one of the smartest things said on here yet


----------



## MKIVVR6 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: (seal3k)*

well thank you considering i am new to this i feel special now haha . but its true your at a light a import rolls up to next to you all they wanna do is race. but if another euro rolls up you'll most likely get a head nod for props to your car..
I wonder why imports think they have something to prove..hmm making lacking in other things they have to make up for..


----------



## bobsjett (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Re: (namezero111111)*

I test drove the new Jetta and found it quite unresponsive. I'd have to floor it just to halfway get into traffic. Maybe I'm used to this 1.8T, which is still slow.


----------



## MKIVVR6 (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (bobsjett)*

well if you think its slow then do some upgrades.


----------



## Lahdoz (May 24, 2005)

It doesn't matter how fast you accelerate if you don't have to slow down for corners! 
VW's are good all around drivers. With a few mods they can be quick all around drivers, and still get good mileage. They were never designed to be raced, they were designed to be driven.
People who start to knock any vehicle need to respect the designed use of the vehicle. A car that only performs right over 3500 RPMs is obviously designed to be driven hard. A car designed with good torque, good performance all the way from 1500-6000 RPMs, and handles well is meant for town and highway. A truck is for hauling, not hauling a__ or running errands. Trucks would get 30 mpg if that's what they were meant for.


----------



## rjackson (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (nova_dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nova_dubber* »_yea thats what i dont understand....whats so great about drag racing? everyone can do it, my dad, grandpa, and so on....if theres an auto-x goin on, no one goes unless they know what auto-x is. 
****, ill take a nice mountain road against a little light to light action or being at the drag strip cause dragstrips are only fun if ur car only does sub 14's, auto-x, its all u not all your car
idk, i just wanted to vent, everyone i know, even a couple dubbers still find drag racing more important.
nate

_Modified by nova_dubber at 9:14 PM 6-27-2005_


Time trials.......... Time trials.............. thats whats its about nowadays. not how fast you can react off the line, but how fast and how well you can handle your car (thats a daily driver) through turns and elevation.
autoX and TT are the only way to (IMHO) prove how well a driver you are. but thats just my view on things.


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (rjackson)*

obviously an important topic...
i think in general, VW doesn't get the respect it deserves, but I know what they are about, and I can laught at those who don't. 
For those who talk about the imports, let rice be rice. I'm am seriously getting tired of seeing '93 civics with unpainted body kits and a muffler that makes you cover your ears watching it scrape the ground because they didn't install it right. I see too much of it, but i'm just starting to ignore it. I would never dignify ANY rice with a race. 
For those who say VWs are slow, get a 1.8t or Vr6...do some simple mods (chip, intake, exhaust) and come back to me. 
For those who talk about the drag track, I believe vw's (especially my GTI) was made for the corners. Even as fast as it is off the line and down the straight, you can't beat taking corners 20-30mph above the speed limit w/o a sweat. When me and my buddies go on a run, we dont' go to the highway...as fun as that can be...we hit up our backroads. Nothing like it
VWs are the people's car. They are made for the daily driver, 
and in my opinion, are the nicest cars in their class.










_Modified by VR6 Seige at 4:49 PM 7-28-2005_


----------



## abcdefg1675 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (BetterByDesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BetterByDesign* »_"That's a Volkswagen" Kid 2 without hesitation and _with a somewhat corrective tone _to his friend's enthusiasm replied with the "They're slow."








I was shocked, slightly upset and trying not to laugh all at the same time. These kids were hilarious!!























Some kids driving honda civics at my school, said "is that a cadillac?" and the other one said "my car is faster than your cadillac".
Speed wasnt really what I was concerned about. My cadillac sufferes from a post-opec hangover (7000cc and only 180hp, but a LOT of torque). I did a nice 60+ foot long burnout for them. 
No, I did not drag the brakes. I punches the gas at one end of the cement parking lot, the car gaged and backfired a few times, then rocked over to one side and started to make music... 
The next day they were bugging the hell out of me asking if my cadillac was fast, how well it does in racing... of course, my cadillac is slow. 0-60 in 10 seconds. Its a 2-flush turd.








But I did enjoy myself melting off a pair of tires and chaning a few peoples opinion on an "old womans car".


----------



## abcdefg1675 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

They did what honda and toyota didn't do...
Make a dirt-cheap fun and good handling "family car".


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (abcdefg1675)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abcdefg1675* »_
Some kids driving honda civics at my school, said "is that a cadillac?" and the other one said "my car is faster than your cadillac".
Speed wasnt really what I was concerned about. My cadillac sufferes from a post-opec hangover (7000cc and only 180hp, but a LOT of torque). I did a nice 60+ foot long burnout for them. 
No, I did not drag the brakes. I punches the gas at one end of the cement parking lot, the car gaged and backfired a few times, then rocked over to one side and started to make music... 
The next day they were bugging the hell out of me asking if my cadillac was fast, how well it does in racing... of course, my cadillac is slow. 0-60 in 10 seconds. Its a 2-flush turd.








But I did enjoy myself melting off a pair of tires and chaning a few peoples opinion on an "old womans car".


I thought Caddy's are all about how slo can you go....








You can actually get a ticket in Cali for crusing too slow.


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Two Kids Update*

I haven't seen those two kids for a while...but if I do I will have no problem *yelling at them that a lot of people *have a couple of things they want to tell the two of you little...








Since they think VW's are "slow," might as well let them know VW Driver's are also a bit crazy.


----------



## actionVR6 (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (abcdefg1675)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abcdefg1675* »_They did what honda and toyota didn't do...
Make a dirt-cheap fun and good handling "family car".

VW = dirt-cheap and good handling??






























seriously almost fell outta my seat on that one.


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

*Re: (actionVR6)*

They are good handling, just not dirt cheap. I've had my rado on a race track on a number of occassions and the chassis is very good. Very forgiving and easy to drive fast. Many cars that are faster and much harder to drive fast.


----------



## abcdefg1675 (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: (6cylVWguy)*

Forget the dirt cheap parts if its a new one. I was thinking about my Mk1...
1981 toyota trecel : Original MSRP: $5,078

1981 Vw 2 door wabbit : Original MSRP: $5,765
Damn, I almost had my VW wiped out today by someone in a damn mini-van that thinks they were hot-stuff, not stopping or yeilding at the yeild sign...








Just because im in a tiny Vw, doesnt mean I will stop... No, I swerved and squealed the tires like a real Vw driver.


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

I disagree. I get more kids looking at my cars then adults. I usualy hear "NICE car" or them looking at my car more then 4 seconds. Most people don't know the performance of VWs. They are a different kind of fast.


_Modified by VWA2MKII at 12:03 PM 7-29-2005_


----------



## Kilya (Nov 2, 2004)

HAHA heres a story...
Im cruising around town with a friend in my car at like 10:30 at mnight and we see these two kids on bmx bikes. If i had to guess they were no older then 15 years old. Im driving along and i hear THATS A GTI MAN! LOL Of course i scream out loud THATS RIGHT ITS A GTI!
Its funny to hear cuz i have my rear stripped so the kid new the car that kinda put a smile on my face.


----------



## vwkid23 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bobsjett)*

it's sad, and the demise of yet another generation. i grew up wanting gti's and m3's since i was little, and nothing's changed, as perception of what makes a great well rounded car, is still wrapped up in most german auto's.. let's start stringin the grommets up, 1 BY 1!!!!! haha


----------



## RiegerGTB1.8t (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (JLoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLoh* »_I remember when I was a kid....I had always wanted a GTI...wonder if anyone still thinks this way...

same here my mother had a 80 2 door rabbit and i would just sit in it and dream lol i think i was about 8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Frankfurt (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

once they get older they will know or at least when they start driving their escalade and get smoked by a VW 
i allways loved the vw and now i own one i love it


----------



## RGT881 (Jul 11, 2005)

Well if VW were going to bring Polo here and sell it from 14 to 17k to compete with Neons, Mazda 3, Cobalt...etc etc. then I think it would do REALLY well. But it would have to have a proper motor and a good gearbox.
As for hatchbacks not being popular look at Mazda 3, Volvo V30, Focus ZX3, Golf, Mini, Chevy Aveo. Marker is there.


_Modified by RGT881 at 1:10 PM 8-4-2005_


----------



## izsolcal (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (JLoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLoh* »_I remember when I was a kid....I had always wanted a GTI...wonder if anyone still thinks this way...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HardIce2447 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

Escalades and Hummers do nothing for me....unless it is an H1


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (hitman 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hitman 1.8T* »_...and to answer the question yes it will exist in 10 and 20 years because we'll be around for the MK10









actually, in ten years (if trends are constant), VW Mk6 chassis will be 2 years old.








The Mk10 would be closer to 2060 or something like that.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (195hp twopointslow)*

PORSCHE is not owned by VW. Yes they do own many other companies, but as a former PORSCHE employee I must protect PORSCHE from that often misunderstood statement. PORSCHE's were first crafted out of VW parts but the late DR. Ferry Porsche and his family own the company. I believe they are even still today the largest privately owned company in the world. Microsoft and all them are public stock/share holder companies.
As a former kid I must say to us now, don't lose hope. I too was once a V8 lover. The idea of 300hp and 10mpg didn't bother me. But now I've grown up and I want a 200hp 1.8t, doin 25mpg, with 12" cross drilled Brembo brakes in a 2200lb car and my insurance payments at $60 a month.
Hopefully they too will grow up and look back and laugh at the funny things they once wanted.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

It's a common misconception. VW and Porsche have been close and worked on several projects together, but never owned.
OT: As a former Porsche employee, what is the correct pronounciation? (sch-a or sche?) I was looking into a job there as well, but even when talking w/ them on the phone, it was hard to make a distinction.


----------



## jerSun (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (jetta9103)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta9103* »_It's a common misconception. VW and Porsche have been close and worked on several projects together, but never owned.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was going to say this as well. Porsche is not part of VW.
anyways VWs _ARE_ slow in relative comparison to competitors. sorry.. at best they are quick.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (jerSun)*

The other day I was entering an intersection at about 25 mph, when I saw a flash of yellow out of the corner of my eye and slammed on the brakes. I stopped 1/2 way out in the street just as a big taxi blew through his yield sign(I had none) at 45-50 mph......thing was my VW stopped faster than seemed possible, like it didn't want to crash either










_Modified by Spa_driver at 2:33 PM 8-10-2005_


----------



## John_H2o_cool (Mar 29, 2004)

that's so' sad... but it's the reality...








and is the opinion from the new generation
Why?








why VW could not make some speedy rides...
they have all in their hands... what happened with the 3.6 FSI?
and what if they charge it with a turbo or a S/C?


----------



## VR6 Seige (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: (John_H2o_cool)*

i've heard rumors of the r36 having a supercharger & turbo (or just twin turbos)
...super for low, turbo for high. 
i think vw is coming around, and their engines seem to get bigger and faster each generation.


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (VR6 Seige)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Seige* »_i've heard rumors of the r36 having a supercharger & turbo (or just twin turbos)
...super for low, turbo for high. 
i think vw is coming around, and their engines seem to get bigger and faster each generation. 


Rumors..
So do their competition.. only they sell it for alot less..
BUT, let's have hope for VW in the future


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (SteveMKIIDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SteveMKIIDub* »_

Rumors..
So do their competition.. only they sell it for alot less..
BUT, let's have hope for VW in the future

So I guess now we need 375hp+ stock VW's? Ever heard of Porsche


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (VWA2MKII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWA2MKII* »_I disagree. I get more kids looking at my cars then adults. I usualy hear "NICE car" or them looking at my car more then 4 seconds. Most people don't know the performance of VWs. They are a different kind of fast.

i was polishing my manifold one day and my neighbour and a couple of his buddies were coming over to see my dad, we talked for a while and after a while one of them said "i didn't think they put 6 cyclinders in these little things" i was like yupppppp

















_Modified by VW Kinda Guy at 11:34 AM 8-14-2005_


----------



## Red_Star (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (BrightGreenB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrightGreenB5* »_The general public also doesn't understand that torque is just as important a number as horsepower. Yet horsepower is all that is advertised these days.

Torque wins races, HorsePower sells cars.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

i know lots of kids that love vws. even just in the a1 forum there are just as many older guys, meaning 20's and 30's as there are younger guys in there teens who own dubs.


----------



## TheQuar (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (Trev0rBr)*

give them a ride in a mk2 vr6 turbo that will convert them to vdubs pretty fast


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (MKIVVR6)*

well, in my 87 Fox, i was on the way to work one day. there was this guy in a 96 ram, 318 i think. he was tailgating me prety bad. finaly he decided to het up right close then pass me. well a little ticked at the up close and personalness of it i decided to drop a gear and pin it. the VW lifted or droped her front end and screamed as i shifted to 4 again i started pulling away from what i presumed was this floored 318. i finaly decided to slow down and let him pass once i made my point. 
im suprised my "Little Fox" held up so well. all around town i have these kids in theyre mid 90's hondas wanting to race me. its funny, i put my window down and say, "what? its just a VW" then i smoke them and watch theyre faces at the next light.


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

when ever people ride my ass i just down shift and smoke the **** out of them. diesel owns


----------



## emylee (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Kids did not respect VW - They're "slow" (BetterByDesign)*

Ya, im 16, i dont have the "need for speed" like most kids my age. I dont see why all my friends are into speeding all the time. I just got an 84 Rabbit. and im totally okay with it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

i just think its funny when kids judge how fast a car is by what its top speed is. omg i got my honda up to 140 omg omg, thats weird i have over drive, that doesn't have anything to do with it


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Trev0rBr)*

yea cuz top speed has nothing to with a car being fast wats so ever


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

i mean when thats all they go by, i care more about quarter mile times than what my top speed is.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (Trev0rBr)*

I took 3 out of my 5 motorcycles up to top speed(never over 130mph) but my VW's 150mph(+?) top speed seems insanely fast to me now


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

oooh thas wat YOU care more about then, still your fast if the car can do 225mph ccompared to a car that does 180mph, well at least faster than the 180mph car, bothare still fast, cuz i never heard of a enzo or mcfarlen or watever being slow


----------



## Dubsessed18 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (seal3k)*

how do u NOT like this?????









i love vw's stlye so much. every other car i see is just boring compared to volkswagen


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (seal3k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seal3k* »_oooh thas wat YOU care more about then, still your fast if the car can do 225mph ccompared to a car that does 180mph, well at least faster than the 180mph car, bothare still fast, cuz i never heard of a enzo or mcfarlen or watever being slow

yeah yeah, but i mean the kids just like today, this reminded me of this thread, my friends brother was looking at my jetta, hes pretty stupid when it comes to cars, and he looked it first he said he wouldn't drive it cause its stick, and then hes like pssh it only goes to 85 its too slow for me. buick grand national speedos only go up to 85 as well, but i'm sure they're just as slow as my diesel.


----------



## turboracerman (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Trev0rBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trev0rBr* »_when ever people ride my ass i just down shift and smoke the **** out of them. diesel owns

hell yes diesel brother, if I see someone behind me going real fast I speed up to the person in the other lane to cut them off, its soo funny!!! then i smoke em


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (turboracerman)*

how do you catch up to anyone on the highway????
anyway when i was runing the circuit the other day everyone was moving slow and some dickwad in an s2000 was riding my ass with the top down, i waited till the cars started to go a little faster and there was a nice gap between me and the car in front of me, i slapped it into 3rd and floored it. hahaha, i almost felt bad for him. when i got home i told me dad he thought it was pretty funny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif diesel brethrens


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (18speedyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18speedyT* »_how do u NOT like this?????









i love vw's stlye so much. every other car i see is just boring compared to volkswagen 

i dont rember saying i didnt like those, besides where talking about performance not styling


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (turboracerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboracerman* »_
hell yes diesel brother, if I see someone behind me going real fast I speed up to the person in the other lane to cut them off, its soo funny!!! then i smoke em









reall safe driving dude, thats when i open my mouth and those 2 words come out that Everybody who has ever driven a vehicle has ever said, 3 if you count the F-bomb i usually dropp before i say it


----------



## turboracerman (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (seal3k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seal3k* »_
reall safe driving dude, thats when i open my mouth and those 2 words come out that Everybody who has ever driven a vehicle has ever said, 3 if you count the F-bomb i usually dropp before i say it









what??? Iam making the road safer, by slowing people down. Two cars side-by-side me being one of them keeps the faster car behind them while traveling at the speed limit or slower. Calm down buddy, its ok.


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

cutting people off def not safe


----------



## turboracerman (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (seal3k)*

I'm sorry if I made it sound like I do it often, it actually happens quite rarely, if ever.


----------



## Spa_driver (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (turboracerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboracerman* »_
what??? Iam making the road safer, by slowing people down. Two cars side-by-side me being one of them keeps the faster car behind them while traveling at the speed limit or slower...... 

I hope you were just tring to be funny......trust me it's not http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VW Dragon (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, you know, I'm 12, and I'm one of the Biggest Beetle Freaks in my area. ^^ If nobody else, I will stick to them. Hummers and Escalades and the like are to Bulky and Hi-Tech.


----------



## seal3k (Feb 9, 2005)

hummer and escalades are suvs beetles are cars, like comparing apples and oranges. on another note i dont like the new beetles, i luv the old beetles kill to find one in mint condition and a good price, well i did but it got sold fast very fast, my dad taught my mom how to drive stick in a beetle she tells me


----------



## VW Dragon (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes, true. I'm unlucky, I'd kill to find a mint condition good price old beetle around these parts. But I'm getting a $400 fixer-upper one, which is a steal as it's in quite good condition. 
Also, I'm with you on favoring the Old Beetles. New Beetles are just too... I don't know.. they don't have personalities.


----------



## 93Teggy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

im suprised my "Little Fox" held up so well. all around town i have these kids in theyre mid 90's hondas wanting to race me. its funny, i put my window down and say, "what? its just a VW" then i smoke them and watch theyre faces at the next light.

yeah....i have to call bull**** on that....enless your talking about like 1984 honda civics.....im sorry...but hondas will own you...


----------



## love4dub (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (93Teggy)*

First day my father drove his gti into the driveway I fell in love. I had my friend over and i can see it in him that he wasn't really intrested. He looked through the window and saw the speedometer went up to only 140mph. He told me his brothers went up to 160mph. 
Todays vortexers believe in blowin the doors off of mustangs and hondas. But to be frankly honest with you guys, Just crusin with the windows down and havin a couple of ppl check out your stock dubb is the greatest feelin in the world.
P.S. Sry to get all emotional on u guys


----------



## Dj Suppai Saru (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (love4dub)*

I'm kinda glad VW's aren't more popular than they are. It would make finding a sweet one even harder, and more expensive


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

i love rolling my 2 door around the circuit even in its condition i've even had a guy in an r32 pull up and cruise right along side each other, we both gave each other the thumb up (even though i'm not that big of a fan of r32's) and it made me feel good. if i had a turbo diesel or the carbed high compression aba i want then i would go around trying to show people whats good, but with my diesel i just like cruising and getting the car the attention it deserves. and when i'm bored or i'm, feeling frisky i hop in my car and i head to the mountains and have some fun.


----------



## ClassyVr6 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Trev0rBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trev0rBr* »_i just think its funny when kids judge how fast a car is by what its top speed is. omg i got my honda up to 140 omg omg, thats weird i have over drive, that doesn't have anything to do with it

I hate this, When guys my age ask me that question i just wanna knock there frigging teeth out, seriously.. what kinda question is that??!! When i say, im not really a top speed person, more how ever how fast i get there they *shrug* walk around to see what # my speedo goes up to then walk off nattering away.







Gets on my ****.. they should ban crappy wannabee movies that seem to influence every kidd on the planet into there way of thinking. **** drivers ed safety videos.. they should start showing.. this is how cars really work videos and that putting exterior modifications on your car doesnt entitle you to think your the dogs bollocks.. maybe there stop being traffic light dragsterzz then

















_Modified by VW Kinda Guy at 1:57 AM 8-21-2005_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (VW Kinda Guy)*

337 speedo








R32 speedo








that what she'll do..


----------

